# Overclock your hard drive!!!



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, not quite. But got your attention, eh?   










I enjoy Linus' chats and tech talks. He's a sharp guy, and knows how to present his material. This is about "Short-stroking" your hard drive, or managing the partition size to keep the arm from moving any further than you have to for the OS and programs. There's a couple of HD defraggers out there that I prefer to use, O&O is my favorite, but this is a good way to lock it into that "Sweet spot" of the drive closest to the arm sweep.  Nice watch


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 1, 2014)

Heres a much easier hack that I realized quite a few years ago that really does work!

REQUIREMENTS:

Hard drive with molex power connection.
PSU with more than 1 strand that has molex plugs on it.
Wire strippers, soldering iron if you're fancy, electrical tape if you're not.
STEPS:

Take the strand of connectors from your PSU, and decide which one will be the donator for this overclocking adventure.
Cut the yellow and orange cables, then twist them together.
Find the power connector you've chosen as the overclocking connector, and release the orange cable from the connector. Now use your preferred method to bind them together, then place it back together.
Plug in a drive and feel the speed!
Congratulations! You've just overclocked your hard drive!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2014)

Just get an SSD.


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 1, 2014)

So,  if you buy a new HDD you have to use it for awhile to find the "sweet spot," then partition it and reinstall your o/s?  Or,  if you already have a HDD you can find the "sweet spot" now, then partition it and reinstall your o/s?

If your HDD is full of pictures, videos, porn and music, where are you suppose to put that while you are partitioning your HDD?

Seems like a lot of work.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, if your drive is full, you're pretty much stuck, but then that's stuff you're not accessing on a minute by minute basis, either. A good run of O&O, selecting by most recently used, would probably get your most benefit. O&O is really good for working on a drive that's got a lot of data already, and moving it around to minimize drive seek. the process above, using HDTune to see where the drive starts seriously slowing down, and creating your partition from there to the front, is best for an empty drive


----------



## natr0n (Jul 1, 2014)

I feel like linus is a twat.

Just max AAM to 254 if you drive supports it.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Acoustic_Management


----------



## Steevo (Jul 1, 2014)

We have known about this for years, but it is interesting, and yes, he has an annoying voice and flamboyant gesturing. 

AAM also used to get rid of annoying clicks, I remember back when you could hear your computer running not by the fans alone, but by the clicking. Is that install done...let me listen from the other room for the clicks. Defragmenting would play you its sweet song.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 1, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Heres a much easier hack that I realized quite a few years ago that really does work!
> 
> REQUIREMENTS:
> 
> ...


Wut =D

what is that supposed to accomplish?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> Wut =D
> 
> what is that supposed to accomplish?


It's supposed to tell how many people easily recognize sarcasm


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 1, 2014)

srsly he use a 1TB drive in this test, and WD's Blue series isn't one that is made on 2 discs on the inside, if i was to do this i would take a 500gb drive bcs they are most of the time made out of 2 discs which should be faster.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Just get an SSD.


 
This.

all that needs to be said.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 1, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> It's supposed to tell how many people easily recognize sarcasm


no it makes your drive spin at 12k rpm that means faster data transfer


----------



## Disparia (Jul 1, 2014)

Somewhat old and odd topic to bring up in an SSD age, but I see him swinging around a WD Blue so I guess the topic is about getting the most out of value drive. I'm at work and can't watch through it right now.

Here's my WD Blacks from several years ago short-stroked and in RAID-0:


----------



## SaltyFish (Jul 1, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I feel like linus is a twat.
> 
> Just max AAM to 254 if you drive supports it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Acoustic_Management



Which is becoming increasingly unlikely...



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> AAM is no longer available for Seagate and Western Digital drives. In 2008, Seagate removed AAM capabilities from all its drives because Convolve alleged that one of its patents, US Patent No. 6,314,473 covers AAM technology. Western Digital began doing the same in 2011, without making any official announcements, nor updating their product documentation. The product specification sheets continue to claim (in March 2012) that there are different seek modes on their drives. However the hardware that is now manufactured does not allow control over AAM (for instance, the premium 1 TB Caviar Black (WD1002FAEX, SATA600, 3.5", 7200 RPM, 64 MB cache does not allow AAM to be enabled).



Since HGST was bought about by Western Digital, that leaves, what, Toshiba as the only major hard drive manufacturer whose hard drives still support AAM? And I'm not even sure if they didn't quietly drop it as well.

Also, if you're looking for defragmentation programs that let you control file placement, Disktrix UltimateDefrag is a good program for that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2014)

SaltyFish said:


> .......
> 
> Also, if you're looking for defragmentation programs that let you control file placement, Disktrix UltimateDefrag is a good program for that.


That's the other one I was trying to remember!!! My mind's going


----------



## AsRock (Jul 2, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I feel like linus is a twat.
> 
> Just max AAM to 254 if you drive supports it.
> 
> ...



Just what i was thinking but when it comes to defraging i like Ultimate Defrag

http://www.disktrix.com/

Another way to get a little performance is to adjust the sector size for whats going be stored on it too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2014)

SaltyFish said:


> Since HGST was bought about by Western Digital, that leaves, what, Toshiba as the only major hard drive manufacturer whose hard drives still support AAM?.



Ironically, Toshiba also sells 'Deskstar' drives made by HGST.


----------



## dr0thegreatest (Jul 2, 2014)

can overclock anything these days. But ya get an ssd, its so much more affordable now .


----------

